# Snap on Duck Bands?



## aslakson (Jul 14, 2006)

My buddy shot a banded greenhead this morning, but the band was different than any I have seen. It is about 1/4 the size and thickness of a normal band and clips around the leg almost like a snap-swivel used for fishing. The band was normally marked from Laurel, MD with #'s and all, but I was just wondering if this is a new thing they're switching to, or any info. Not nearly as rewarding IMO, but I guess that's not what they're for.


----------



## bandman (Feb 13, 2006)

Sounds like a personal homemade ordeal to me.


----------



## aslakson (Jul 14, 2006)

That is what I thought too, but it had the official markings of a USGS band. 327-BAND phone #, Laurel MD U.S. ?etc. Do you know if they still have those markings if it is a private thing?


----------



## bandman (Feb 13, 2006)

Try and post a pic if you can b/c I feel like I've seen something like that before. There could be so many different reasons why it's different. A little mysterious nonetheless. (My best guess is that they were raised by someone and they just ordered the bands and registered them through Laurel though.) Probably just a more simple; user-friendly type of band. I could also be way off and it was just a different shipment too. :huh:

Just noticed you're the guy I recently bought them BF's from.


----------



## ND_duckman (Feb 17, 2006)

That sounds like the Plasticine-filled leg bands that the Ducks Unlimited nest searching crews are putting on Mallard, Gadwall, and Blue Wing Teal ducklings.

The bands are packed with a clay mixture and put onto the ducklings while they are still in the nest. The clay is mixed in a way that as the duckling's leg grows the clay is expanded out of the leg band.

Here is a link to a picture of one on a duckling, it is hard to see, but tell us if that is what it looks like. It is the second picture as you scoll down.

http://www.ducks.org/blogs/Default.aspx ... ntryID=118

This link talks about it a little bit.
http://www.ducks.org/Page2586.aspx

It will be interesting to hear where the bird came from and how old it is. Since those bands haven't been used for to long up here I don't think that the bird will be more than 2 years old, or it could have banded somewhere else.


----------



## Leo Porcello (Jul 10, 2003)

Sounds like what ND_duckman is saying. I shot a Goldeneye with the same kind of band.


----------



## aslakson (Jul 14, 2006)

That may very well be what it is. That band in the picture looks similar to the band from what I can tell. Does the clay then fall off as the bird grows? Because that would make sense, the inside of the metal has hash marks on it which is probably for the clay to stick. I will post a pic if possible and post up the info we get back on it. Thanks for the info! :beer:


----------



## Ima870man (Oct 29, 2003)

Yep, those are the bands...I guess new style...that they put on the ducklings. I got one yesterday on a gadwall that was banded 06/16/2007. Sorry, no pictures will be posted.

Thanks,

Ima870man


----------



## Leo Porcello (Jul 10, 2003)

Ima870man said:


> Yep, those are the bands...I guess new style...that they put on the ducklings. I got one yesterday on a gadwall that was banded 06/16/2007. Sorry, no pictures will be posted.
> 
> Thanks,
> 
> Ima870man


You band pig!! I thought you was a mallard only guy?? Just ribbing you! :beer:


----------



## Neck Collar (Sep 19, 2006)

I shot a greenhead with one of those nesting bands a few years ago down by oakes, never really knew what it was until now... Good to know i guess.

Anyone know how many of those they do in comparison to regular leg irons?


----------

